# Old Photos Kept Me Up 'til 5:00am!! (PIX)



## Rebbetzin (Jan 22, 2012)

Last night my husband was looking though some of his computer software CDs and found a couple of photo CDs from our vacations back in 2000 to 2003. I had lots of fun going through them and remembering the good times. He gave them to me about 8:00pm, and the next time I looked at the clock it was 5:00am!! I thought it was about midnight!

One photo in particular just cracked me up. It was of my brother Herb and me. I had a new camera and had set up the timer to take our photos, but for some reason we weren't prepared when it went off.  
I found our expressions in the photo to be hysterical.







When I showed the photo to my husband, he said "With those expressions, you two need to be standing in front of an old farmhouse with a pitchfork between you. Which gave me an idea..

So after a bit of photo retouch, here it is..

American Gothic Revisited






What do you think?


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 22, 2012)

That is wonderful!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 22, 2012)

THAT is funny.


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 22, 2012)

Just too funny


----------



## jmsim93 (Jan 22, 2012)

Too CUTE!!!  Great idea...


----------



## Rebbetzin (Jan 22, 2012)

I so enjoy doing photo retouch! Without my Corel Photo Paint, and Scrapbook Factory software I wouldn't know what to do with myself! We are still on dial up internet, so all photos have to be reduced before I can send them out, or it takes FOREVER at 49.2 kbps!!

Here is one photo I had never seen from a trip to Israel, I remember posing for it. 
We were staying in Nahariya Israel, up on the northern border with Lebanon.
I was standing on the balcony of our room, right on the Mediterranean Sea.
It was a wonderful early summer night!

My husband took this photo of me watching the sunset.






I liked the photo, but I thought it was really too dark to see who was in the photo.

so, I played with it on Corel Photo Paint. Using the Magic Wand feature for the first time
(My husband says if I would take to time to learn how to use the program I would be able
to do lots of fun stuff!) He's no doubt right!

Anyhow here is one step in the process of lighening just my image and not changing the
background.






As you can see, it lightened more than I wanted it to... so, after a few tries of changing the Magic Wand outline, it was still not quite just my image, so I went back and used another tool to put the darkness back in where I wanted it.

This is the final result.  





It was this kind of thing that kept me up until the wee hours of the morning!

I have a funny story from when we were staying in Nahariya. 

We went for a walk along the coast.  I saw this one building with TV satellite dishes on the roof. And I noticed they were moving! I pointed them out to my husband, and thought that is a great idea, the dishes move to "catch" the signals for better TV reception.  

My husband smiled, and rolled his eyes a bit, "Heidi, those are not satellite TV dishes, those are radar dishes to tell us when there are "incoming scuds/missles", we are very close to the border with Lebanon and Syria at the momemt.


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 22, 2012)

Goodness gracious lady, you have some beautiful eyes!!!!

I might could do a little something with that pic in photoshop, but I'd need your permission to download it first.


----------



## Rebbetzin (Jan 22, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Goodness gracious lady, you have some beautiful eyes!!!!
> 
> I might could do a little something with that pic in photoshop, but I'd need your permission to download it first.


If you have time to "play" with them, that is fine with me... 
As long as you are doing it for free! 

(Hey I'm a poet!)

I am still looking for a smilie that "pats itself on the back!" 






Someone needs to make one!


----------



## Rebbetzin (Jan 22, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Goodness gracious lady, you have some beautiful eyes!!!!


I forgot to tell you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



for the compliment on my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ever since you said that, I have had this song stuck in my head! "Jeepers Creepers"

The  lyrics of the song are:

"Jeepers Creepers, where'd ya get those peepers?
Jeepers Creepers, where'd ya get those eyes?"


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 22, 2012)

just a quick edit

It still showed up pretty dark, lol.


----------



## Rebbetzin (Jan 22, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> just a quick edit
> 
> It still showed up pretty dark, lol.


Yes, it took me a while of playing with it to get it to go lighter just where I wanted it to.


----------

